Ask HN: What is the best web dev front end and back end framework? - pygix
======
TobyGiacometti
I don't think there is such a thing as the best framework. One of the reasons
being that there are so many to choose from and each of them does something
better/worse than the other. I am mostly talking about PHP frameworks here, I
don't know about the other languages, but assume it might be similar. At the
end of the day, if the framework helps you get the job done, you have picked
the right one :)

